# More Christmas lights



## frey5150 (Dec 13, 2007)

My buddy in Old Bridge NJ decorates his house and plays santa every year.  This year he's entered in a competition under the category "Griswold".... For those that don't understand the reference see National Lampoons Christmas vacation   Here's a couple of snaps.  Shot the house at iso 800 on my d200.


----------



## IanRB (Dec 13, 2007)

Wow this is right up there with the picture i posted a little while ago, that is a lottt of lights!


----------



## Sideburns (Dec 13, 2007)

that's AMAZING!  Your buddy is sweet...lol


----------



## IanRB (Dec 13, 2007)

Hahahah i didnt even notice that you said the category was Griswold.   Thats funny, definitely looks like it fits that category.


----------

